# Utah Sled hire



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

just make sure you let folks know where youre goin so theyll know where to look for your body in the spring


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> just make sure you let folks know where youre goin so theyll know where to look for your body in the spring


exactly what i was thinking! fuck yeah, lets just rent some fucking sleds and build some shit in the back country.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*yeah*

yeah goodbye mate.. well don´t think about the price of the sled you won´t return anyway


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Now, now boys....*

There are safe ways to do it.....I think what they are trying to tell you is be sure you know where you are and where your going at all times..... Check with Diamond Peak they have some great guides and packages. There is a ton of Private Property that surrounds both resorts so you pretty much need a guide to be able to know where to go. Now, with the proper bribery and a paid for sled rental..... I might know someone that would take you out and about.


----------



## Poto (Jul 25, 2009)

Cheers Capt for the positive response. 
I take it there is plenty of negativity towards using a sled to access some BC. Guess I was wandering if the forestry trails have any good areas where one can find some lines to themselves without endangering lives. Nothing too steep, just a fun day out hopefully without causing an avi or pissing off those who earn the turns


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

no negativity towards sleds just the attitude of " hey I know nothing about this place but where can some friends and I rent sleds and randomly go into the backcountry" not smart at all


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Poto said:


> Cheers Capt for the positive response.
> I take it there is plenty of negativity towards using a sled to access some BC. Guess I was wandering if the forestry trails have any good areas where one can find some lines to themselves without endangering lives. Nothing too steep, just a fun day out hopefully without causing an avi or pissing off those who earn the turns



Here's the problem with that statement. You have to know what to look for and how to travel in avalanche terrain to be able to do this. You also have to show a fair amount of restraint. If you don't know how to do this, then you'll have no idea what is safe and what isn't. Avalanche paths, slope angles, buried layers, hangfire, terrain traps (loads of those in Utah), among many other things all come into play. Utah has what is probably the second sketchiest snow pack in the US next to Colorado. You might as well load a bullet in a revolver, put the gun to your head and squeeze the trigger. Traveling to the spot where you want to dig a booter could be the most dangerous part. My advice is to find a guide who is willing to take you out to do this, or just have him/her take you around for a day of sled riding in the bc. Trust me on this one.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Around here you don't really need a sled to find a spot to build a booter.......*

You can pretty much drive to anything booter worthy......now actual BC riding should be done with a guide....don't waste your time and money on a sled or guide just to build a hit and spend the day in one place. You can do it right outside your condo or drive 5 minutes up the road for that. 

Moral of the story is every year we loose a ton of riders (both locals and touries) for making bad decisions. At Powder we have what is called "lefty" and if you go left you will be hiking for a very long time and most likely loose some appendages due to frost bite....I have given many clothes(being a girl I always have extra's in the car) to people being drug out and needing warm dry clothes to go down the mtn in and I am about sick of loosing my gear to dummies. Not to say I won't continue to help a person out but damn.....just be aware and take precautions.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been out Lefty, (or Lefty's as I thought it was called) I think you are over dramatizing that one a bit. It is a bit of a pita getting out of there though. Especially if you don't use your head about it. It's like the guy who spent two nights in the back country because he ducked a rope at Keystone. He realized he was out of bounds and tired to back track but couldn't do it. So he ended up staying put. Now, if he had of continued down, he would have hit the forest service road (popular with snow shoe and cross country users) and could have walked back out to civilization no problem. Regardless, Lefty creek did cost us a few hours of time getting out of there and back to the resort. No small detour by any means, and for some people, it would be way more than they wanted to deal with.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Maybe a little*

.....your right not that bad for someone who can keep their wits but still......I lost my clothes there has to be some drama!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> .....your right not that bad for someone who can keep their wits but still......I lost my clothes there has to be some drama!!




Why does "bow chica bow bow" keep going through my head when I read that?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I've been out Lefty, (or Lefty's as I thought it was called)


It is I just hate the way it sounds.....feel like a red-neck every time I say it and to answer your question to this:



> Why does "bow chica bow bow" keep going through my head when I read that?



Probably cuz you have my pants! du-dun-dun


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> It is I just hate the way it sounds.....feel like a red-neck every time I say it and to answer your question to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot.

You are a dirty girl ain't ya? 

So I take it you got all hot and sweaty getting out of there. Was it a middle of winter mistake or a late season thing? Just curious. I was surprised at how supportable the snow was boot backing out of there. We were able to ride some of it, but you had to hoof a lot of it. The same sort of thing in Colorado, and you'd be frequently punching through to your hips. Anyway, Lefty's was overall pretty fun, and I'd do it again just being aware of the time it takes to lap that bitch. I made a similar mistake at Snowbasin and ended up in Ogden Canyon. Last year at Snowbasin, we did something else and ended up in Ogden. Though that one was planned to end that way. Good stuff around there. Ben Lomond peak and Cutler ridge have some great back country riding. Low use too. Anyway, fun area, I plan on exploring it some more, possibly next season.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*I am dirty....but not in the tainted whore way.....*

Hot and sweaty.....at times but I was working in the lodge....slangin' burgers can do that to a girl! I have done Lefty but about 3/4 the way down you can traverse out of it so you don't have to hike. I know of what you speak when you say "something else" into O-town....I believe you came out of waterfall canyon.....also Ben Lomond Peak is fantastic.....I live right below it and look at it's awesomeness daily...tomorrow there might even be some snow atop....I will send a pic if that is a reality. Let me know if you do come to town....I really am just all talk but pretty entertaining non-the-less!(at least I think so and that is all that really matters)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think we started out Waterfall Canyon and then ducked to the next ridge over or something. I forget what it was all called. According to the person I was riding with the direct route down, involved some cliffs and such, that he seemed to think were pretty sketch to impassable. I have no opinion either way. We saw tracks lower down below the cut off, so I suspect there is a route out of there. 

I'll definitely post up if I make another trip out there. I have yet to make it on top of Ben Lomond Peak. Last time we ran out of time. The first time, we made the base of the peak, but it was snowing so hard that the avalanche danger was just sky rocketing. So we choose to stay below tree line, which was a good idea. We saw a few naturals off of the peak that day.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

> Was it a middle of winter mistake or a late season thing?


Wasn't me.... I was being a good lil snowboarder and gave them up to the poor bastards that were half frozen.....hence the "you have my pants" comment! lol

Waterfall is way sketchy if you don't have enough snow so early or late season...no bueno...but it can be done on the right day with the right gear and crew. You probably came out hidden valley.....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: By chance is Lefty is where you say "hey lets go this way looks like a smooth run down here toward that tree line" and we end up hiking a ravine for a couple of hours to end up a 1/4 mile from the pickup point:laugh:




LMFAO ....yep....do you have some of my clothes too???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's funny about giving your clothes out. I have a feeling that they would amount to not much more than a bikini for me! Some people just don't have very good survival instincts at best. Sounds like you ran into a prime example. It is a long ways out of that ravine for sure. 

Hidden Valley, I believe you are correct. Do you know the name of the route that goes down into Ogden Canyon? Indian something something I think?


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

better yet, go stay up at powder mountain and take advantage of their (through diamond peaks heli) smoking deal of $150 for three drops with a guide just outside of the resort. you can take full pride in cliffing out your guide and scarying the shit out of him, like our crew did... on a sidenote, although pow-mow is not the steepest (more colorado-like, if you will) there are tons of fun shots and hero rocks to toss yourself off of.

the basin is fun, not the most stunning surrounding views...but on a pow day gapping spines off j.p. is way fun. and having a beer in the lodge at the end of the day is pretty enjoyable.

forget doing the sled, it takes A LOT of planning, especially when one is (assuming here) not from utah, not familuar with the b/c snow history.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Indian Trail...it actually wraps around the canyon if you follow the trail and can spit you out in the foothills above Ogden. I tried to bike it....once....that was enough for me! lol Not much of a biker. Looks like I might be able to send you that pic of Ben Lomond Peak after all.....soon as I can see it again!






> better yet, go stay up at powder mountain and take advantage of their (through diamond peaks heli) smoking deal of $150 for three drops with a guide just outside of the resort. you can take full pride in cliffing out your guide and scarying the shit out of him, like our crew did... on a sidenote, although pow-mow is not the steepest (more colorado-like, if you will) there are tons of fun shots and hero rocks to toss yourself off of.


Do you remember your guide's name?? I have a couple friends that guide for Craig and if it was one of them you just rose to the top on the mad skills scale!


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Indian Trail...it actually wraps around the canyon if you follow the trail and can spit you out in the foothills above Ogden. I tried to bike it....once....that was enough for me! lol Not much of a biker. Looks like I might be able to send you that pic of Ben Lomond Peak after all.....soon as I can see it again!


did you get snow up there today? we have it at mount olyumpus.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Indian Trail it is. Yeah, that is actually a pretty fun run. Gets a little bit interesting once you get on the bob sled section, but great riding until you hit the scrub brush line.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Indian Trail...it actually wraps around the canyon if you follow the trail and can spit you out in the foothills above Ogden. I tried to bike it....once....that was enough for me! lol Not much of a biker. Looks like I might be able to send you that pic of Ben Lomond Peak after all.....soon as I can see it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't... he was a cool dude-took us to some stashes that were un-tracked. he balled it up and jumped the rock crop but splated on landing. we bought him beers.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> did you get snow up there today? we have it at mount olyumpus.


As we speak but the storm is so low I cant see shit...rain in the valley but I have a feeling it will switch over in the next couple hours if it keeps up.



> Indian Trail it is. Yeah, that is actually a pretty fun run. Gets a little bit interesting once you get on the bob sled section, but great riding until you hit the scrub brush line.


We call them luges of death.....you stop above....assess you path, haul ass, and use your knees to absorb the chop. There are a few of em round here! lol definitely ups your game as a rider! At least that one is a bit steeper so you can slow down a bit when it gets hairy. GOD I MISS IT!!!!!



> i don't... he was a cool dude-took us to some stashes that were un-tracked. he balled it up and jumped the rock crop but splated on landing. we bought him beers.


Was it an elfin hippie dude that smelled like Patchouli, a lanky fellow named Morgan, or another long hair named Jimmy???


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*killclimbz*

Does this look familiar??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's definitely the view of Ogden we had. Not so sure where exactly you are back there. Is that the Saddle between the two ridges? That is my best guess as the ridge in the background looks like the steep trees I was eying from across the valley. Of course it seems there were a few more options than just the one we took. Love the fact you can ride right into a neighborhood if the snow conditions are decent enough.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And I should ask you if this looks familiar?


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> And I should ask you if this looks familiar?


this is not helping get the house cleaned.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

:laugh:

Glad I could "help"...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

You really do know how to get a girl excited!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> You really do know how to get a girl excited!!


I got your pants, remember?...:laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Touche!


----------

